# Caring,reliable and affordable dog walking/dog sitting available- Harrogate & surrounding areas!



## Aimee-88 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,
I'm a 29 year old female who lives in Harrogate.
I am a genuine animal lover and I have kept dogs all my life.
I have experience in a wide range off breeds from bullmastiffs to jack Russells!
I am available to walk your dog through out the week and possible weekends, I am also available to dog sit if needed!
I am available throughout Harrogate and the surrounding areas.
I can do either one off dog walks/dog sitting or regular walks/sitting.
I am fully competent in all aspects off dog care and have affordable rates.
Please message or call me for further information.
Thank you!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Aimee-88 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a 29 year old female who lives in Harrogate.
> I am a genuine animal lover and I have kept dogs all my life.
> I have experience in a wide range off breeds from bullmastiffs to jack Russells!
> ...


I have deleted your other 2 threads , this is the approriate section for offering your services.
Please feel free to join in conversations in other sections though.


----------

